# New book on barking



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Turid Rugaas has a new book on barking. Anyone checked it out yet?

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB989


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I haven't checked it out but it does look pretty interesting. Let us know if you get a copy. Love to hear the thoughts of someone who reads this.


----------

